# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment marquer un message 'non-lu' ?

## CinePhil

Bonjour,
J'ai pas trouv alors je demande :
Il m'arrive de lire un message du forum et d'avoir envie de rpondre mais :
- de ne pas avoir le temps de rpondre maintenant ;
- de ne pas avoir les outils ou la documentation sous la main pour apporter une rponse satisfaisante.

J'aimerais donc pouvoir marquer ce message comme 'non-lu' afin qu'il reste dans mon tableau de bord comme tant encore  lire.
Possible ?

----------


## Jerome Briot

Tu t'abonnes  la discussion et tu la ranges dans un dossier "Non lus"

Il ne te reste plus qu' ouvrir ce dossier depuis ton tableau de bord pour retrouver les discussions auxquelles tu voulais participer  :;):

----------


## CinePhil

Merci !

----------


## Siguillaume

Bonjour



> Tu t'abonnes  la discussion et tu la ranges dans un dossier "Non lus"


Comment ranges-t-on la discussion dans ce dossier, une fois qu'on est abonn  la discussion et qu'on a ouvert le message? ::roll:: 

Je ne vois pas l'lment de dplacement dans *"Outils de la discussion"*

Merci :;):

----------


## Jannus

En haut de la liste, tu as la possibilit de crer des dossiers personnels.
En bas, tu as une combo pour traiter les dossier dont la case est coche.

----------


## Siguillaume

Merci de ta rponse, mais



> En haut de la liste,


A quel niveau? Dans le sous forum de la discussion concerne? Dans le  tableau de bord? ::roll::

----------


## Jannus

Dans le tableau de bord, discussions suivies, lister les abonnements  :;):

----------


## Siguillaume

> Dans le tableau de bord, discussions suivies, lister les abonnements


Ok, merci. a marche super bien :;):

----------

